# cyrus - SMS gateway wanted

## pactoo

Hello all,

I would like to have mail, that is sent to a certain user and/or has a certain topic (I can redirect, do this is not that important), being forwarded to my mobile phone as a SMS. 

So Postfix (or timesieve?) should send this mail not only to cyrus imapd, but also to a magic service, that talks to my modem which then calls my mobile phone and sends the body as a SMS. 

Further I would like to have a notice (also SMS), if mails from certain senders have arrived in my inbox. 

Can this be done? Basically I need a kind of SMS gateway. Anyone experience with this? I am totally new to this stuff.

----------

## cassiol

heloo

 maybe you can send trough your cell phone homepage??? you make a script how access this page.. i have read something in past above this..

 maybe help you.

----------

## elgato319

there are plenty of apps to help you sending sms

http://gentoo-portage.com/app-mobilephone

----------

## cassiol

helooo

 this solution above is very very better compared with my solution...

 thank you elgato319

----------

## bunder

 *cassiol wrote:*   

> helooo
> 
>  this solution above is very very better compared with my solution...
> 
>  thank you elgato319

 

smssend can interact with cellphone provider's websites and send SMS messages that way.  however, i don't believe the package is being maintained anymore...  the file for my provider was out of date and when i tried to contact the developer via email, i got no response.  the definition file isn't hard to make though, i reverse-engineered it myself.

cheers

----------

